# GMail Drive shell extension ( Damn Cool )



## go4inet (Oct 7, 2004)

*GMail Drive shell extension*
===================

*www.viksoe.dk/code/screenshots/gmail.gif

GMail Drive is a Shell Namespace Extension that creates a virtual filesystem around your Google GMail account, allowing you to use GMail as a storage medium. 

GMail Drive creates a virtual filesystem on top of your Google GMail account and enables you to save and retrieve files stored on your GMail account directly from inside Windows Explorer. GMail Drive literally adds a new drive to your computer under the My Computer folder, where you can create new folders, copy and drag'n'drop files to. 

Ever since Google started to offer users a GMail e-mail account, which includes storage space of a 1000 megabytes, you have had plenty of storage space but not a lot to fill it up with. With GMail Drive you can easily copy files to your GMail account and retrieve them again. 
When you create a new file using GMail Drive, it generates an e-mail and posts it to your account. The e-mail appears in your normal Inbox folder, and the file is attached as an e-mail attachment. GMail Drive periodically checks your mail account (using the GMail search function) to see if new files have arrived and to rebuild the directory structures. But basically GMail Drive acts as any other hard-drive installed on your computer. 
You can copy files to and from the GMail Drive folder simply by using drag'n'drop like you're used to with the normal Explorer folders. 

Because the GMail files will clutter up your Inbox folder, you may wish to create a filter in GMail to automatically move the files (prefixed with the GMAILFS letters) to your archived mail folder. 

Please note that GMail Drive is still an experimental tool. There's still a number of limitations of the file-system (such as total filename size must be less than 40 characters), and it doesn't make full use of the secure internet protocols available.

Installation Requirements
------------------------------
Internet Explorer 5 or better

Installation Guide
--------------------
* Extract the ZIP file to a temporary folder. 
* Run the Setup application.

Useful Links
-------------
Original idea by Richard Jones

Download Files
-----------------
Installation files (117 Kb)

Have Phun ~

Source : *www.viksoe.dk/gmail/


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 7, 2004)

ohho, already this is posted in both general discussions and software setions...


----------



## hellraiser (Oct 8, 2004)

Gr8 post.It's damn hot !


----------



## zeeshan_04 (Oct 8, 2004)

Problems Downloading:-- Here's the message that is coming while I try to dnld that thing.

Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /viksoe/downloads/gmailfs.zip on this server.

Please Help. I use Firefox


----------



## lost_in_the_discussions (Oct 8, 2004)

download it here *www.viksoe.dk/code/downloads/gmailfs.zip


----------



## zeeshan_04 (Oct 8, 2004)

Thans for the link m8


----------



## cnukutti (Oct 8, 2004)

Cool link vinay. Great software.


----------



## RagnaRock (Oct 8, 2004)

cool util thanks viksoe


----------



## Ashis (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks Buddy !!!
I will try it.
But hey lat me get A GMail first!


----------



## visvo (Oct 18, 2004)

thanx guys.. u help a lot


----------



## prankzter (Oct 19, 2004)

IS there any way i can run this software on my proxy???


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 21, 2004)

First wait for Gmail And then speak abt it!


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 21, 2004)

me using it from last 3 days ( the moment it released on neowin) ... uploaded 34 MB files to my gmail !!!

it's cool..... especially for BB net users..


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 23, 2004)

Ohhh i c if any can help me plz give me i account of gmail


----------

